# Is Nokia 5230 worth looking at?



## mohitsuri50 (Jan 5, 2010)

I came across this tv ad on nokia 5230. Looks quite similar to 5800. Price seems attractive. 

I am planning to upgrade to a touch phone.. Was evaluating between 5230 and 5800.. Though 5800 is slightly off my budget. Here are my requirements.. Decent camera, good MP3 player, good storage for photos and songs...and basically something that is easy to operate. My budget is between 8-10.

has anyone tried out 5230? Please share your views.


----------



## digitalkrish (Jan 6, 2010)

@ mohitsuri

As per your requirements, 5230 is the phone for you.. It covers almost all the features of 5800.. I like the 3.2 inch resistive *touchscreen*, homescreen Contacts Bar and Media Bar feature, FM radio and microSD card slot ( upto 16 GB,)..
Camera is of 2MP which can record videos at 30fps which is more than enough for me..
N 1 thing more, it has got the 3.5mm audio jack into which i can plug in headphones of my choice.. 
Overall a good buy in the range 8-9k's..
*www.mobilestopic.com/images/mobile/nokia-5230-4.jpg

Cheers!


----------



## Tamoghno (Jan 6, 2010)

except for megapixel count both phone are almost same in hardware . and let me tell you 5800 camera is CRAP(i know coz i have one) so no real advantage in getting 5800.

5230 also have better software so my vote to 5230 .


----------



## PraKs (Jan 6, 2010)

5800 has Autofocus
5230 has no AF


----------



## pawankhanna (Jan 6, 2010)

what about GPS is this phone have GPS....???


----------



## mohitsuri50 (Jan 6, 2010)

digitalkrish said:


> @ mohitsuri
> 
> As per your requirements, 5230 is the phone for you.. It covers almost all the features of 5800.. I like the 3.2 inch resistive *touchscreen*, homescreen Contacts Bar and Media Bar feature, FM radio and microSD card slot ( upto 16 GB,)..
> Camera is of 2MP which can record videos at 30fps which is more than enough for me..
> ...




Is there QWERTY keyboard on 5230???


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 6, 2010)

I love 5230 homescreen and really want it on 5800...


----------



## Tamoghno (Jan 7, 2010)

PraKs said:


> 5800 has Autofocus
> 5230 has no AF



doesnt  really matter . whats the point of taking sharp picture if it is going to be spoiled by crazy patches ( noise reduction/compressions ? ) . it still sucks . my 2mp 5700 without autofocus definitely took better pictures .

BTW , newer 5800s have visible different camera module , bigger lense , more shiny green coating lense , so these might be of better quality , but i am not really sure , can anyone confirm ?


----------



## roby_is_cool (Jan 7, 2010)

mohitsuri50 said:


> I came across this tv ad on nokia 5230. Looks quite similar to 5800. Price seems attractive.
> 
> I am planning to upgrade to a touch phone.. Was evaluating between 5230 and 5800.. Though 5800 is slightly off my budget. Here are my requirements.. Decent camera, good MP3 player, good storage for photos and songs...and basically something that is easy to operate. My budget is between 8-10.
> 
> has anyone tried out 5230? Please share your views.



yes it has got gps but do keep in mind that though it has 3g you can't make 3g video calls.. it's not been programmed for it.. it may or may not get activate in the upcoming firmwares..
you can look at nokia 5235, it's the same phone with all the same features and yes it allows 3g video calling and also it comes with ovi music subscription which is a really good thing.. enquire for 5235 and wait if it's not available, if you gotta choose between 5230 and 5235, the only diff is that of in looks, 5230 looks better than 5235 only because of that side lining.. else 5235 is damn superior than 5230..
my vote goes for Nokia 5235..


----------



## hardeepsingh12 (Jan 7, 2010)

roby_is_cool said:


> yes it has got gps but do keep in mind that though it has 3g you can't make 3g video calls.. it's not been programmed for it.. it may or may not get activate in the upcoming firmwares..
> you can look at nokia 5235, it's the same phone with all the same features and yes it allows 3g video calling and also it comes with ovi music subscription which is a really good thing.. enquire for 5235 and wait if it's not available, if you gotta choose between 5230 and 5235, the only diff is that of in looks, 5230 looks better than 5235 only because of that side lining.. else 5235 is damn superior than 5230..
> my vote goes for Nokia 5235..


I dont think i m getting the options of changing back covers with 5235, which is available in 5230.. Over all i dint find any difference in the looks of 5235 and 5230..
What is Ovi Music subscription with 5235?? Need more info on this..
What is the price difference?


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 7, 2010)

@Tamoghno

I donno abt Older 5800 cam quality but it still is poor...Colors r not good at all


----------



## heavyarms (Jan 7, 2010)

5230 is good phone for the price tho not excellent.

Drawbacks : poor screen legibility in sunlight, 2mp cam is sad, pics browsing can take ages if lotta files are present, no Wi-fi


----------



## anil_tech (Jan 7, 2010)

heavyarms said:


> 5230 is good phone for the price tho not excellent.
> 
> Drawbacks : poor screen legibility in sunlight, 2mp cam is sad, pics browsing can take ages if lotta files are present, no Wi-fi



Yes you are right. But it is sufficent for many people who don't need those features.


----------



## pawankhanna (Jan 7, 2010)

anil_tech said:


> Yes you are right. But it is sufficent for many people who don't need those features.



Yeah and IN 8K renge a touch phone with these features...i think it should a good phone....


----------



## Pravas (Jan 7, 2010)

Hey guys..what's the actual price of this set??? Today i asked from Univercell(hyderabad)..they told me it's 8.6k...

and i have doubts to clear..how does "pics browsing takes ages" when they share the same hardware(as learned from the websites)...and the screen legibility is same as 5800 i guess..as 5800 has the same issue as mentioned on GSMarena.com review...


----------



## heavyarms (Jan 7, 2010)

Yea for the price tag its good phone and on ebay.in u can buy it for 7.5k using 10%-15% off coupons.


----------



## Tamoghno (Jan 8, 2010)

heavyarms said:


> 5230 is good phone for the price tho not excellent.
> 
> Drawbacks : poor screen legibility in sunlight, 2mp cam is sad, pics browsing can take ages if lotta files are present, no Wi-fi



>> i've not personally checked it , but if it uses same screen as 5800 then screen legibility is DAMN GOOD , provided you stay away from cheap screen protector. Nokia has always been excellent in this regard.

2>> 2mp camera is sad , true , but for the price point its ok. its still better than samsung touchscreen in comparable range. remember its cheapest touchscreen smartphone.

3>> it uses same hardware as 5800 . pics browsing is NOT slow . but if you're still worried , install rescoviewer . its faster than windows picture and fax viewer on P4 machine.no ,  i am not kidding.

4>> lack of wifi is a problem. i agree.


----------



## BIGGIE (Jan 8, 2010)

Pravas said:


> Hey guys..what's the actual price of this set??? Today i asked from Univercell(hyderabad)..they told me it's 8.6k...
> 
> and i have doubts to clear..how does "pics browsing takes ages" when they share the same hardware(as learned from the websites)...and the screen legibility is same as 5800 i guess..as 5800 has the same issue as mentioned on GSMarena.com review...



I am using 5230 and I dnt have any problems like "pics browsing takes 'ages' ".. It is working pretty OK for me.. Takes some time normally..


----------



## digitalkrish (Jan 8, 2010)

heavyarms said:


> 5230 is good phone for the price tho not excellent.
> 
> Drawbacks : poor screen legibility in sunlight, 2mp cam is sad, pics browsing can take ages if lotta files are present, no Wi-fi


Its price range is impossible to give a user every available feature.. If u are getting all the features in 8-k's phone, why one will opt for N97 or N97 mini then??
Keeping in mind the price it still has got plenty nice features..


----------



## Dr. James D'selva (Jan 8, 2010)

Finally i got this phone and i think its better then corby...or definitely nokia is nokia.... no one beat them...


----------



## k4ce (Jan 8, 2010)

Dr. James D'selva said:


> Finally i got this phone and i think its better then corby...or definitely nokia is nokia.... no one beat them...



congrats on ur prchase ... where did u pick it up ? and how much did you pay ?


----------



## Revolution (Jan 9, 2010)

WTF ?
3G but no VGA camera for video call..........


----------



## Pravas (Jan 9, 2010)

I got this one too yesterday for 8300 from Hyderabad.....the phone is good....and music is excellent...


----------



## rehan_mahmood (Jan 9, 2010)

Nokia 5230 Xpressmusic is a Dream phone at this Price Tag...
With all the advanced features( minus Wifi & Flash (It matters less)), it is going to be a bestseller in Indian Markets..


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 9, 2010)

but in india...people want a good cam too...samsung star has good one 3.2mp...


----------



## digitalkrish (Jan 9, 2010)

sujoyp said:


> but in india...people want a good cam too...samsung star has good one 3.2mp...


E72 has got 5MP camera.. LOL..
There is something called price difference dude... Y wd 1 pay 1.5k's more for almost the same thing??


----------



## Tamoghno (Jan 9, 2010)

sujoyp said:


> but in india...people want a good cam too...samsung star has good one 3.2mp...



star's camera is not good. also video is much much better in 5230


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 9, 2010)

Tamoghno said:


> star's camera is not good. also video is much much better in 5230



hmmm...ok as u say..

yaah feature wise its really very good...
at 8k smartphone with 3.2 inch screen is good enough for some people

how much external memory r they giving in the package...and howz the headset..has it improved


----------



## Tamoghno (Jan 10, 2010)

sujoyp said:


> how much external memory r they giving in the package...and howz the headset..has it improved



Nokia and Good Earphone ! LOL . no acc to sales package , its still same shitty Nokia Stereo Headset (WH-102)

Also nothing is written about  memory card , can anyone confirm ?


----------



## hskpunjabi (Jan 10, 2010)

congratulations Dr.James and pravas for ur new phone.

could u give a review on nokia 5230, like interface,music,sales pakage etc. is there some memory card is in sales package ?? not mentioned on nokia website


----------



## ziha786 (Jan 11, 2010)

can we edit and attach office files with this phone....


----------



## Dr. James D'selva (Jan 11, 2010)

hey guys i got 5230 on my hands and here i want to share pics of this phone....

*media.share.ovi.com/m1/s/1639/3188d3a6819d4c29993f3f8d3314849b.jpg
Big Display with home screen shortcuts
*media.share.ovi.com/m1/s/1639/c59151c0c14b46769ed11154cdfae019.jpg
Back side...2 MP camera with no Flash
*media.share.ovi.com/m1/s/1639/a35a17c875b34bf6a7f059b79f3fb33e.jpg
USB point, Charging Point, And 3.5 mm Audio headset point, and power key...
*media.share.ovi.com/m1/s/1639/e7f200fcdb2b4be0bb73c9194662e8b5.jpg
memory card and sim card points... no memory card in this phone... you need to buy...
*media.share.ovi.com/m1/s/1639/ae2663f1fbd24c66b607a0a812c0e051.jpg
Stylus....
*media.share.ovi.com/m1/s/1639/99cd337d15074ff7bc61d171a02f7dcf.jpg
volume keys, phone lock key, camera key...
*media.share.ovi.com/m1/s/1639/04466402990c47d4aa50a52318db5948.jpg
2 Mp camera for sharp Images....Very good images Quality 

*media.share.ovi.com/m1/s/1639/2c949968a3664848a2705f0a72b99e89.jpg
Capture Images on Large Size....
*media.share.ovi.com/m1/s/1639/26ed4b68fc8e413c82a43fe55274544a.jpg
Support nokia Maps with navigation...

---------- Post added at 01:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:25 PM ----------




ziha786 said:


> can we edit and attach office files with this phone....




There is no quickoffice on office folder....


----------



## Tamoghno (Jan 11, 2010)

you can download quickoffice for S60v5. its compatible with office2007 files.


----------



## mohitsuri50 (Jan 12, 2010)

@ Dr. james d
Is there any Real player for playing rmvb files and wmv files????


----------



## digitalkrish (Jan 12, 2010)

Had a look at Nokia 5230 today.. It is quite impressive looks wise and the touch screen response was nice too.. Also saw a facebook, ovi store shortcuts on the home screen..


----------



## hskpunjabi (Jan 12, 2010)

what would be price of 4gb/8gb card for 5230?? Dr. james what size(Gb/s ) of card u hv bought n' how much?


----------



## Dr. James D'selva (Jan 14, 2010)

i got 4 Gb card on  just rs 750 from a local dealer....


----------



## ankur10 (Jan 14, 2010)

mohitsuri50 said:


> @ Dr. james d
> Is there any Real player for playing rmvb files and wmv files????


Yes, there is an inbuilt real player...


----------



## Tamoghno (Jan 15, 2010)

isn't Rs.750 is bit too much for 4GB , last i checked 8GB was around 850-900


----------



## Dr. James D'selva (Jan 15, 2010)

> isn't Rs.750 is bit too much for 4GB , last i checked 8GB was around 850-900


yaa i think so then i was go to that dealer and tell him then he give the 8 gb on 800 rs...


----------



## windchimes (Jan 15, 2010)

5230 has no datacable and memory. 5800 is coming with 8GB ,data cable and Sennheiser headset(till the end of Jan)...According to the dealer he says buying 5800 is "Value For Money" right now. Confused between these two models..


----------



## v.Na5h (Jan 15, 2010)

@Dr. James D'selva
Cool pics man!!

how much did u get for??

im gonna get one
is 8.4k with bill a good deal or should i get  grey market ones for 7.8k


----------



## Cool G5 (Jan 15, 2010)

Just back after using Nokia 5230 for a while. The touchscreen response is cool but still I feel the phone is somewhat laggy. I don't know whether it is due to the s60v5 OS or hardware limitations. Still a good phone to own.


----------



## PraKs (Jan 15, 2010)

windchimes said:


> 5230 has no datacable and memory. 5800 is coming with 8GB ,data cable and Sennheiser headset(till the end of Jan)...According to the dealer he says buying 5800 is "Value For Money" right now. Confused between these two models..



5230 has no datacable and memory ??

Its ok to purchase 4GB for 450 Rs.. But then if there is no datacable then how do you transfer mp3/games from PC ? You mean one needs to purchase extra cable & it does not come in box ?


----------



## Tamoghno (Jan 16, 2010)

windchimes said:


> 5230 has no datacable and memory. 5800 is coming with 8GB ,data cable and Sennheiser headset(till the end of Jan)...According to the dealer he says buying 5800 is "Value For Money" right now. Confused between these two models..



WTF , no data cable ? FCUK you nokia .

so how much generic data cable / microusb cable costs ?

---------- Post added at 12:22 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:16 AM ----------




v.Na5h said:


> @Dr. James D'selva
> Cool pics man!!
> 
> how much did u get for??
> ...



you shouldn't go with grey market . since it is early model it *may* face some widespread problem and its too costly to repair. and you're not even getting 10% less.

my 5800's screen is replaced (it had thge screen flickring bug present in many early models) and if i had to pay for repair , it would cost me ~3.5K .


----------



## Pravas (Jan 17, 2010)

...Overall it's good..but i missed a memory card and data cable...which i had to get seprately


----------



## Cool G5 (Jan 17, 2010)

My friend did got a memory card with the phone. A 4GB one infact.


----------



## v.Na5h (Jan 18, 2010)

Got it @ 8.9k 
Got a Philips SHE9500(mindblowing budget headphone) + a cheap adidas bag free with it 

---------- Post added at 10:29 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:25 AM ----------




Tamoghno said:


> my 5800's screen is replaced (it had thge screen flickring bug present in many early models).



Is it normal for screen to flicker in camera or video mode. 
5230's screen flickers a lot while taking videos and watching the captured video
but other videos works fine


----------



## Rishi87 (Jan 18, 2010)

Do this phone come with dedicated audio chip as 5800?


----------



## Cool G5 (Jan 18, 2010)

v.Na5h said:


> Is it normal for screen to flicker in camera or video mode.
> 5230's screen flickers a lot while taking videos and watching the captured video
> but other videos works fine



The screen flickers when the screen is not original. My friend recently broke his phone's LCD & then we replaced it with a cheap duplicate. The screen flickers in camera mode now. Ask for replacement citing it manufacturing defect.


----------



## Pravas (Jan 18, 2010)

*@Cool G5*...did you get that card with that package...cuz i have checked 3 stores before buying...no where it was available with the package...not even the website mention it.


----------



## v.Na5h (Jan 19, 2010)

Does 5230 support a class 6 microSD card??


----------



## Dr. James D'selva (Jan 19, 2010)

Pravas said:


> *@Cool G5*...did you get that card with that package...cuz i have checked 3 stores before buying...no where it was available with the package...not even the website mention it.



When i purchased this phone there is no Mcard on box....


----------



## georgerobinson (Jan 20, 2010)

[SIZE=-1]Nokia 5230 is entry level Touch screen Music phone at affordable price with 3G and GPS. Full Touch QWERTY keyboard and handwriting recognition, Dedicated music keys...[/SIZE]


----------



## sachitgul (Jan 20, 2010)

georgerobinson said:


> [SIZE=-1]Nokia 5230 is entry level Touch screen Music phone at affordable price with 3G and GPS. Full Touch QWERTY keyboard and handwriting recognition, Dedicated music keys...[/SIZE]





oh thnx for this valuable info man..
 

i dont knw wat we would have done without u telling us all this stuff..



so seriously..
are u in the nokia core team or something??


----------



## Tamoghno (Jan 20, 2010)

does 5230 have xpressmusic branding ? i mea in the box , is it written 5230XpressMusic or 5230 only ?

also , how does the sound quality compare with 5800xm/ or other recent nseries ?


----------



## sachitgul (Jan 20, 2010)

Tamoghno said:


> does 5230 have xpressmusic branding ? i mea in the box , is it written 5230XpressMusic or 5230 only ?
> 
> also , how does the sound quality compare with 5800xm/ or other recent nseries ?




from what i have heard its not a xpressmusic handset...

also in the gsmarena review they praised the audio quality..
it is on par with the 5800 and 5530...


----------



## crapface (Jan 25, 2010)

Does anyone know a good symbian antivirus software, compatible with nokia 5230, that is also free?


----------



## sachitgul (Jan 27, 2010)

i am in a real dilemma here..

i want to buy either the 5230 or the 5800..
apart form the camera,Wi-Fi,2nd Cam,Stereo Speakers are there any other major differences like Touch Screen response..

and now dat the V40 Firmware has come the choice is only more difficult.. 

what is the current price of the 5800??
is it going to go down??

and is it really worth paying that premium since i just got my iPod Touch which has wifi and the cam of the 5800 is anyway said to be very bad..??

also..
i am upgrading from a 5610..


----------



## harryneopotter (Jan 28, 2010)

if you dont need wifi ... get 5230 eyes closed !


----------



## kwimp (Jan 28, 2010)

harryneopotter said:


> if you dont need wifi ... get 5230 eyes closed !




But 5230 has very low sound quality...i think its a big drop-back of this handset...


----------



## sachitgul (Jan 28, 2010)

kwimp said:


> But 5230 has very low sound quality...i think its a big drop-back of this handset...




and wat exactly do u mean by low volume..??

do u mean like low speaker volume???


----------



## harryneopotter (Jan 28, 2010)

kwimp said:


> But 5230 has very low sound quality...i think its a big drop-back of this handset...



Who said that ? In fact 5230 has the best audio among the current gen full touch phones, equal (if not better) then Iphone 3GS.


----------



## Vensanga (Jan 28, 2010)

if your desiding among 5230 and 5800 i will go for 5800(i have owned it),is the new software V40 that is available for 5800 also available for 5230?? With the new version its realy cool...Plus if 5230 is better phone will it be cheaper in price?? Lacks Wifi and worst Camera...Go for 5800!!


----------



## Tamoghno (Jan 28, 2010)

harryneopotter said:


> Who said that ? In fact 5230 has the best audio among the current gen full touch phones, equal (if not better) then Iphone 3GS.



i think he meant lower speaker volume . yes it have very low speaker volume . maybe nokia intetionally put a weaker speaker to not hurt 5800's sales . but earphone volume is superb . 

My friend have 5800 & his roommate just bought 5230 . he said that the 5230 have more vibrant screen than his 5800 .


----------



## kwimp (Jan 29, 2010)

sachitgul said:


> and wat exactly do u mean by low volume..??
> 
> do u mean like low speaker volume???



i was talking about music volume...that is very low...


----------



## Revolution (Jan 30, 2010)

The only thing I don't like about this phone is that it doesn't have any VGA camera for video calling.....


----------



## talwar (Feb 1, 2010)

Now nokia convert this phone to 5233 without 3G so no issue for video calling....


----------



## Revolution (Feb 2, 2010)

talwar said:


> Now nokia convert this phone to 5233 without 3G so no issue for video calling....



5233 will be cheaper ?
if so,thats good news cos for most of us 3G is not important.


----------



## harryneopotter (Feb 2, 2010)

If anyone is interested, i am selling my 5233, bought on 26th jan 2010, 9:45 PM.


----------



## georgerobinson (Feb 2, 2010)

Revolution said:


> 5233 will be cheaper ?
> if so,thats good news cos for most of us 3G is not important.



What is other difference between these 2 phones...and what is the price difference....???


----------



## harryneopotter (Feb 2, 2010)

3 G is the only Difference afaik. Looks wise, even nokia officials cant spot any difference. I have used both (my friend bought 5230) and u cant tell any difference untill u use 3G (which is not available right now ). 
Price difference is 900/-


----------



## georgerobinson (Feb 2, 2010)

@ harryneopotter
But a person said that there is no GPS on 5233...and i think nokia 5230 has GPS...what you think...


----------



## harryneopotter (Feb 2, 2010)

Both the phones (5230 and 5233) have A-GPS (Assisted GPS), but in 5233, GPRS/Edge is needed for the GPS to connect. If you have an unlimited data plan, then you can use GPS on 5233 too (which is faster and more precise than Standalone GPS).


----------



## Tamoghno (Feb 2, 2010)

^^ i dont understand why do i need gprs for gps to work .agps can make it faster but shouldnt be a must


----------



## PraKs (Feb 3, 2010)

5233 GPS will not work until you have GPRS connection.

Why would someone spend money on GPRS when 5230 can track GPS without any GRPS.


----------



## kelly (Feb 3, 2010)

PraKs said:


> 5233 GPS will not work until you have GPRS connection.
> 
> Why would someone spend money on GPRS when 5230 can track GPS without any GRPS.



If you have GPS module then you can use navigation with Bluetooth on nokia 5233....


----------



## PraKs (Feb 4, 2010)

^
Need to purchase separate GPS module & integrate it with Bluetooth ?


----------



## anil_tech (Feb 5, 2010)

My friend just bought this phone a trust me its the phone we all have been waiting to get our hands on. Despite all the pos and cons described in this thread its the most valuable for its price. We got it for 8.1K.


----------



## MasterMinds (Feb 5, 2010)

guys 5233 and 5230 are same with the diff of 3g(gsm arena has single page for tboth of them) and about gps thing they both have gps reciever onboard with assisted gps support means u can use ur packet data or 3g internet to speed up th link time. internet connection is not required to retrive the location but it(internet) can assist.
hope i am very clear. any doubts plz post so that others can also share what they know.


----------



## desuza.jony (Feb 5, 2010)

What about 5233 ear piece volume????


----------



## PraKs (Feb 6, 2010)

MasterMinds said:


> guys 5233 and 5230 are same with the diff of 3g(gsm arena has single page for tboth of them) and about gps thing they both have gps reciever onboard with assisted gps support means u can use ur packet data or 3g internet to speed up th link time. internet connection is not required to retrive the location but it(internet) can assist.
> hope i am very clear. any doubts plz post so that others can also share what they know.



I heard GPS will work on 5230 without GPRS, while 5233 needs GPRS for GPS ?

Is it true ?


----------



## harryneopotter (Feb 6, 2010)

PraKs said:


> I heard GPS will work on 5230 without GPRS, while 5233 needs GPRS for GPS ?
> 
> Is it true ?



As far as i have used both these phones till now ...thats true sadly.


----------



## Tamoghno (Feb 6, 2010)

^^ how cau be sure that it doesn't work without GPRS ? does it ask for GPRS access point when you try it . Please note that when you try GPS for very first time it can take really long time to get GPS fix . My 5800 took 12 mins to get GPS fix for first time (without agps).


----------



## MasterMinds (Feb 7, 2010)

PraKs said:


> I heard GPS will work on 5230 without GPRS, while 5233 needs GPRS for GPS ?
> 
> Is it true ?


no it cant be true.
if a phone has built in gps then it should work without gprs. it may ask for a gprs connection only for assisted operation. though not mandatory.
if any of u have 5233 then he can try. that will help us too.


----------



## harryneopotter (Feb 7, 2010)

It is true mate. 5233 Has only 2 options under the menu of Positioning methods, while 5230 has 4. i.e. :

For 5233 :

Positioning methods
-Bluetooth GPS (Which mean with an external bluetooth enabled GPS Device)
-Netwok based (Solely using the DATA Network)

While for 5230 :

Positioning methods
-A-GPS
-Satellite mode (or something like that)
-Bluetooth GPS (Which mean with an external bluetooth enabled GPS Device)
-Netwok based (Solely using the DATA Network)

Hope its clear now !


----------



## MasterMinds (Feb 7, 2010)

Thanks for the confirmation. that means 5533 has no gps receiver.


----------



## Tamoghno (Feb 7, 2010)

Bad move nokia , very Bad .


----------



## PraKs (Feb 8, 2010)

@harryneopotter
Thanks a lot for making it clear.

So clear no to 5233....


----------



## pawankhanna (Feb 8, 2010)

Nokia 5233 vs Nokia 5800 music quality????


----------



## harryneopotter (Feb 8, 2010)

^^exactly the same (if not better in the favor of 5233).


----------



## clintonjeff (Feb 8, 2010)

harryneopotter said:


> It is true mate. 5233 Has only 2 options under the menu of Positioning methods, while 5230 has 4. i.e. :
> 
> For 5233 :
> 
> ...



Just wanted to clear something up 

Network based "GPS" doesnt need any sort of Data transfer, it just uses the Network Cell Tower to give you a (very) approximate idea of where you are.

And that's what the 5233 has. Hence it's not very accurate, and cant be used for Navigation, but it will give you an idea of where you are.

A-GPS needs the device to connect to the Internet (via GPRS/Wifi/3G/whatever) to transfer data, to get a GPS Lock faster. If you choose not to allow it to connect, the device tries to find a lock using it's built-in GPS unit only, which can take a while.

The 5230 does have A-GPS which automatically means it has a Built-in GPS Unit too.

I was a bit confused about it too when I got my review unit in, but basically the 5233 doesnt have 3G or GPS built in, while the 5230 does.


----------



## ziha786 (Feb 8, 2010)

I got my Nokia 5233 and i really like the features like camera clarity and loud music on earphone...Touch is really nice its create a good experience for me.......... 
Large screen with good battery backup...Nokia 5233 has FM radio and 3.5mm audio jack....It has 70 MB internal memory and this phone support 16Gb M.card... 
I think this is a best phone and suitable price...i got this on just Rs. 7750/- with 4Gb m card.... 

I just checking other features then i will get back for more information about this phone...


----------



## Tamoghno (Feb 8, 2010)

does this phone comes with usb data cable ?


----------



## ziha786 (Feb 9, 2010)

Tamoghno said:


> does this phone comes with usb data cable ?



This phone comes without data cable... but i already have data cable....


----------



## kelly (Feb 10, 2010)

@ ziha786
Nice review...can you pls tell me about image quality???


----------



## romikhan57 (Feb 10, 2010)

@kelly

The 5233/5230 have average image quality at best. The camera unit is a 2MP NON Autofocus Unit and it does not have a flash. 

You can expect fairly decent results in bright lighting conditions but under low light the images WILL be noisy.

I will try to have some camera samples up soon.


----------



## PraKs (Feb 10, 2010)

clintonjeff said:


> Just wanted to clear something up
> 
> Network based "GPS" doesnt need any sort of Data transfer, it just uses the Network Cell Tower to give you a (very) approximate idea of where you are.
> 
> ...



Does that mean 5233 GPS will work even when we dont have GPRS activated ?


----------



## clintonjeff (Feb 10, 2010)

PraKs said:


> Does that mean 5233 GPS will work even when we dont have GPRS activated ?



Because it isnt really 'GPS' and is just basically network based location sensing using cell towers, yes it should work


----------



## PraKs (Feb 10, 2010)

Thanks clintonjeff 

Do you own 5233 ? Does GPS shows location on maps even without GPRS ?


----------



## harryneopotter (Feb 11, 2010)

I used to own a 5233 ...and it doesnt show the location without GPRS.


----------



## PraKs (Feb 11, 2010)

harryneopotter said:


> I used to own a 5233 ...and it doesnt show the location without GPRS.



There are few people who says 5233 GPS works without GPRS. Few says it will not work.

confused


----------



## harryneopotter (Feb 12, 2010)

I had that phone for 10 days (sold it to upgrade to 5230). I tired each and every thing possible, but i was not able to use maps on 5233. While it works like a charm in 5230.


----------



## PraKs (Feb 12, 2010)

^^

U mean it works like a charm in 5230 (Without GPRS) ??


----------



## harryneopotter (Feb 12, 2010)

^exactly !


----------



## nmenon (Feb 13, 2010)

Hey Guys! 
Is this phone worth it 'coz I'm thinking about buying the 5230 (Note 5230 not 5233).
I love nokia's phones and well a touch screen phone at 8000/- is not a bad deal. GSMArena says if you don't mind the mediocre camera and the lack of WiFi then the 5230 is better as it has most of the updates to S60 v5 already built in whereas the 5800XM
requires firmware updates to fix the bugs.


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 13, 2010)

nmenon said:


> Hey Guys!
> Is this phone worth it 'coz I'm thinking about buying the 5230 (Note 5230 not 5233).
> I love nokia's phones and well a touch screen phone at 8000/- is not a bad deal. GSMArena says if you don't mind the mediocre camera and the lack of WiFi then the 5230 is better as it has most of the updates to S60 v5 already built in whereas the 5800XM
> requires firmware updates to fix the bugs.



get 5233 if u dont want 3G....some bugs r removed in 5233 as compared to 5230


----------



## harryneopotter (Feb 13, 2010)

but i will suggest you to go for 5230. There is not much difference in price and even if you dont use 3G, the Free GPS is fun to use !! I made the mistake, so better you dont repeat it  !


----------



## Revolution (Feb 14, 2010)

I thing GPS without GPRS is way better.
And 3G can make mobile net faster even if u using GPRS connention.....


----------



## MasterMinds (Feb 15, 2010)

Revolution said:


> I thing GPS without GPRS is way better.


of course.


Revolution said:


> And 3G can make mobile net faster even if u using GPRS connention.....


i dont think so.
if u have 3g data plan then only 3g will show its speed. if not EDGE will be used


----------



## romikhan57 (Feb 17, 2010)

The 5233 is a pretty functional device in my opinion. At its current price it definitely is a steal but i really think that spending that little bit more for a dedicated GPS Chip should make no difference as you get to enjoy full fledged GPS navigation on the device. While 3G is still not relevant in a country like India, it makes sense to have a future proof device.

Saying that , i do have a 5233 with me right now and it is definitely a good , solid and more or less bug free device at a great price point.


----------



## Dr. James D'selva (Feb 18, 2010)

Nokia 5233 is a basic touch screen phone in this price range. But it has so many features like kinetic scrolling, big screen, high resolution display graphics, loud music quality with hands free, and home screen shortcuts like media bar, contacts bar.


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 19, 2010)

^+1 for above two comments


----------



## pawankhanna (Feb 19, 2010)

how to set different ringtones for some special numbers on nokia 5233.


----------



## harryneopotter (Feb 19, 2010)

Go to contacts -> Select the contact you wish to add ringtone to -> Goto Options -> Open-> Options-> Ringtone.


----------



## pawankhanna (Feb 22, 2010)

harryneopotter said:


> Go to contacts -> Select the contact you wish to add ringtone to -> Goto Options -> Open-> Options-> Ringtone.



Ohh! its simple...thanks harry


----------



## harryneopotter (Feb 22, 2010)

anytime mate !


----------



## pawankhanna (Feb 22, 2010)

I am using nokia 5233. I wanna to know some setting related to camera so that while taking a snap I didn't get any sound. 

If anyone know how to silent that camera tone in Nokia 5233, Please let me know.


----------



## harryneopotter (Feb 22, 2010)

there is no option in the phone for this by default. You may have to look for some 3rd party application for this.


----------



## kelly (Feb 23, 2010)

I have purchased Nokia 5233. Everything is OK but whenever I switched off the phone and then switched on it show different time. I went to time settings , set the time zone and auto time update being off but the situation remain same.


----------



## harryneopotter (Feb 23, 2010)

keep the auto update option ON (after changing the date and time correctly).


----------



## sude (Feb 24, 2010)

Hi friends...
I got this phone (Nok 5230) a month back. I am located at Bangalore. Got the phone from The Mobile Store. Priced at Rs.8300.

I am really happy with this phone. 
Though the screen is a bit scratch prone and is barely visible in daylight. The audio volume is low. But I discard these things.

But I am really happy with this phone as this has several advanced features like GPS, which I use to the fullest... etc

If any1 is thinking of getting this cell. go for it.

-SUDE


----------



## pawankhanna (Feb 24, 2010)

How to activate voice commands for menu option in my nokia 5233????


----------



## harryneopotter (Feb 24, 2010)

for voice commands, press and hold the call key (the green color key below the screen) for 2-3 seconds.


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 25, 2010)

Q: I have copied music files to my 5233...& after some days deleted all inside 
music library (by selecting mark all > Delete)...the files are deleted physically...but there traces still remains...even though the files r not there..How can empty the full library.....


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 25, 2010)

^^^ just refresh library from music player...thats all


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 25, 2010)

sujoyp said:


> ^^^ just refresh library from music player...thats all



I have done dat...but nothing happened..its still there....


----------



## kelly (Feb 25, 2010)

How to edit mms settings on nokia 5233..how to remove all old mms settings.


----------



## Tamoghno (Feb 26, 2010)

sude said:


> I am really happy with this phone.
> Though the screen is a bit scratch prone and is barely visible in daylight. The audio volume is low. But I discard these things.



Change your screenguard and apply a good branded one.
i too used to think that 5800 have bad screenlight legibility but after i changed to good quality screen guard , its improved dramatically , one of the best i've seen.


----------



## georgelucy (Feb 26, 2010)

I got My 5233 screen guard @ 180 rs.


----------



## georgerobinson (Mar 2, 2010)

I bought screen guard in just 50 bucks....


----------



## romikhan57 (Mar 2, 2010)

Well as stated above , the screen guard should be changed to a high quality one so that there are no scratches on the screen and daylight visibility increases dramatically


----------



## nmenon (Mar 2, 2010)

Purchased a Nokia 5230 from The Mobile Store, Alwaye @ Rs 8200 + Rs 600 for Sandisk 4GB Memory card. I went to Nokia Priority dealer first who tried to sell me the 5233 and told me that the 5230 is now out of production but the nice guys they were, they made a few calls and directed me to The Mobile Store. The guy at mobile store explained the whole story which I'd guessed that the 5230 cannibalized sales of the 5800 XM since it offers all the 5800 XM's features except WiFi and a 3.2MP cam with flash at around Rs 5000/- lesser. Will post pics soon. Its performance has improved after updating the software to V 12.0.89, released on 20-12-09. Only grouse is that I got the Silver one and not Black. The 2MP camera gives decent results and is very fast at saving images within 2-3s of the shutter click.


----------



## PraKs (Mar 2, 2010)

@nmenon  

Thanks for telling the fact on Why nokia stopped 5230, Its an awesome phone. Do post your review.


----------



## nmenon (Mar 2, 2010)

Will post a review within a week, just getting used to its abilities. Bundled headset is a letdown, the rest of the package is fine.


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 3, 2010)

hey guys pls read my above post#125..have u faced similar problem in 5230???

& r u all using the OVI player..i downloaded the .exe (999kb) but on running the setup it searches internet..does it really need net connection for installing the files....pls help


----------



## Faun (Mar 3, 2010)

^^i think that the actual program is downloaded from net.

Can someone tell me how to silent the camera click sound?


----------



## Tagagat (Mar 3, 2010)

Click Pictures in silent mode


----------



## Faun (Mar 3, 2010)

^^yeah right. Thanks. But is there a setting in general mode?


----------



## Tagagat (Mar 3, 2010)

^I dont think so

---------- Post added at 11:16 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:16 AM ----------

My phone too gives the click sound, but in silent no sound's there


----------



## mohitsuri50 (Mar 3, 2010)

@ kanjar
Its not possible to turn off camera sound... but if you are using some third party software then you can turn off camera sound.


----------



## neerajvohra (Mar 3, 2010)

mohitsuri50 said:


> @ kanjar
> Its not possible to turn off camera sound... but if you are using some third party software then you can turn off camera sound.



Hack your phone, get python and no camera shutter sound installed


----------



## nmenon (Mar 3, 2010)

The Ovi player installer is a web installer. I installed it, it took about 20-25 MB of downloading before it got installed.


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 4, 2010)

nmenon said:


> The Ovi player installer is a web installer. I installed it, it took about 20-25 MB of downloading before it got installed.



ohh...

but can i use ovi to clean my library of 5233

coz i think it has bug....the deleted song file names r still there????


----------



## mohitsuri50 (Mar 5, 2010)

I dont know how to hack a symbian phone. Pls guide me???


----------



## rajhot (Mar 5, 2010)

KaranTh85 said:


> ohh...
> 
> but can i use ovi to clean my library of 5233
> 
> coz i think it has bug....the deleted song file names r still there????


Tried refreshing the music library?


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 6, 2010)

rajhot said:


> Tried refreshing the music library?



Tried dat too....
when i try to delete the file (which is empty but artist,album,etc is there) 
it says 'file is corrupted.Operation Cancelled'


----------



## hardeepsingh12 (Mar 8, 2010)

mohitsuri50 said:


> I dont know how to hack a symbian phone. Pls guide me???



I found a great tutorial for hacking your phone
*www.orkut.co.in/Main#CommMsgs?cmm=44316753&tid=5414983668928171186


----------



## mohitsuri50 (Mar 9, 2010)

Is it legal to hack your phone.


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 10, 2010)

mohitsuri50 said:


> Is it legal to hack your phone.



No..its illegal..it will void the warranty


----------



## ziha786 (Mar 10, 2010)

mohitsuri50 said:


> Is it legal to hack your phone.




but if you want to resolve that certificate error problem then it must to hack your phone.


----------



## kalpik (Mar 10, 2010)

Its not "illegal" to hack you phone.. Voiding the warranty is a different thing.. You are not doing anything illegal if you open your TV with a screwdriver. You will void warranty, yes, but its not something "illegal".


----------



## sughreev (Mar 11, 2010)

So how to install application on my phone it will evey time says certificate error....or certificate expired....


----------



## ziha786 (Mar 12, 2010)

You can try ovi application...that all are working in your phone...no certificate error....


----------



## Faun (Mar 12, 2010)

ovi store is full of shitty apz


----------



## kelly (Mar 15, 2010)

There is a lot of application not working because there are compatibility issues. so first you have to confirm check the compatibility issues. like select your phone first before download applications.


----------



## donzeye (Mar 17, 2010)

Hey i am using nokia 5233 and i thought its a good phone for me.....i am using almost all the features....like camera, music, favorite contacts, touch games, home screen shortcuts... and i feel its a awesome phone nice voice clarity and good battery backup.... i also want to tell that i am using lots of 3rd party apps but there is no issues....


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 18, 2010)

donzeye said:


> Hey i am using nokia 5233 and i thought its a good phone for me.....i am using almost all the features....like camera, music, favorite contacts, touch games, home screen shortcuts... and i feel its a awesome phone nice voice clarity and good battery backup.... i also want to tell that i am using lots of 3rd party apps but there is no issues....



me too have this fone...& its nice dat they all r working cud u pls PM me the touchscreen games links coz the one i download is small screen with buttons on screen...i want full screen games...for 5233

& also i downloaded Kaspersky Antivirus 9 but it is not working either...


----------



## donzeye (Mar 18, 2010)

I am playing some games on my phone downloaded from ovi store....

Armageddon Squadron:- 

An arcade flight simulator that gives you control of some of the best  known aircraft of the WWII era.  Objectives include bombing and strafing raids against facilities and  convoys, protection of ground troops against enemy aircraft and  action-packed dogfights against enemy aces.
*store.ovi.com/content/22686

Wave Blazer:-

It takes a certain kind of person to strap themselves down in what  basically amounts to an over-sized arrowhead with a four-thousand  horsepower helicopter turbine engine lodged in the back-end.
*store.ovi.com/content/22685


----------



## Dr. James D'selva (Mar 19, 2010)

How to record my calls on this phone?...like nokia 6500 Classic....there is the option to record calls in the option.


----------



## donzeye (Mar 19, 2010)

@ Dr. james
Nokia 6500 classic is based on S40 Platform that y there is call recording option.... but you can't download any software on nokia 6500 classic... but on nokia 5233 you can download call recorder for recording calls.


----------



## Dr. James D'selva (Mar 22, 2010)

I am trying these software's on my phone.
Total Recall Lite demo:-
14 Day Trial version of our Total Recall Lite, Call  &  voice  Recorder Application.
*store.ovi.com/content/26202

Smart recorder:-
With the smart recorder you can record your all calls, meetings and conversations...
*store.ovi.com/content/18622


----------



## talwar (Mar 22, 2010)

Hey guys m looking for call recorder full version....


----------



## kelly (Mar 24, 2010)

@ talwar
Download Ultimate call recorder and total call recorder full from ovi store.

*store.ovi.com/content/21707

*store.ovi.com/content/5171


----------



## Dragon987 (Mar 24, 2010)

Hey guys
I'm utterly confused over whether to buy thisphone or not..i want the 5230 but a friend of mine says that Noia has stopped the 5230 production and is just giving out 5233!!

Can anyone also suggest a good and reliable place to purchase a mobile online?


----------



## follower of krazzy (Mar 25, 2010)

Dragon987 said:


> Hey guys
> I'm utterly confused over whether to buy thisphone or not..i want the 5230 but a friend of mine says that Noia has stopped the 5230 production and is just giving out 5233!!
> 
> Can anyone also suggest a good and reliable place to purchase a mobile online?




Nokia 5230 and 5233 doesn't have any physical difference..... there are just 2 -3 major differences:-

Nokia 5230 is a 3G phone but 5233 doesn't have 3G.
Nokia 5230 support GPS but 5233 doesn't support.

Apart these both phones have same features and everything is common on both phones.


----------



## sughreev (Mar 26, 2010)

can i play touch guitar on nokia 5233????


----------



## nikhilpoddar (Mar 26, 2010)

Which branded screen guard should i use with my 5233 so as to protect it from scratching ??? the one at ebay i.e, Screen Ward is any good ???? Please advise.


----------



## sughreev (Mar 28, 2010)

nikhilpoddar said:


> Which branded screen guard should i use with my 5233 so as to protect it from scratching ??? the one at ebay i.e, Screen Ward is any good ???? Please advise.




Screen protector from mo life is good for my mobile. i purchased from local dealer.


----------



## Dr. James D'selva (Mar 29, 2010)

What is Service Message on my 5233's messaging settings???


----------



## kelly (Mar 30, 2010)

Service Message is for sending msgs to service providers....


----------



## pawankhanna (Mar 31, 2010)

Help me that how can i install Flash Player in nokia 5233.


----------



## ziha786 (Apr 1, 2010)

pawankhanna said:


> Help me that how can i install Flash Player in nokia 5233.



Download Flash Player From Adobe *www.adobe.com/devnet/devices/nokia_s60.html


----------



## kwimp (Apr 5, 2010)

Hello friends I am going to buy 5233 but i am confused between this or nokia 6303 is a touch screen better then normal candy phone or i can go for nokia 6303....pls help???


----------



## pawankhanna (Apr 6, 2010)

6303 is a good phone with 3.2 MP camera but that is a java based phone....and its time for a symbian and touch screen phone so i must refer touch screen phone and 5233 support lots of software and application...big screen all multimedia features including 3.5 mm audio jack....


----------



## sughreev (Apr 7, 2010)

@ kwimp
Go for corby pro....


----------



## pawankhanna (Apr 8, 2010)

I have samsung corby and i think its a useless phone when you want to connect wit the internet...my previous nokia is much batter when i am usning internet on my pc....and also i am using lots of softwares that works only on symbian phone.


----------



## kwimp (Apr 9, 2010)

Hey guys what about nokia 5530 xpress music???


----------



## acewin (Apr 9, 2010)

if you want a nice touch screen phone certainly 5230/5233(it too is XM), 5530 XM is just added features.

BTW, I have used corby and 5233 I liked touch screen of nokia better.


----------



## kwimp (Apr 12, 2010)

Looking for comparison between Nokia 5233 And 5530....


----------



## mohitsuri50 (Apr 13, 2010)

@ kwimp
Nokia 5530 have 3.2 MP camera....More Slim compare to 5233....Wifi and a better look in my own choice... 100 MB user memory compare to 5233 (70MB user memory)... Also it comes with 4 GB memory card in box...and nokia 5233 doesn't have any Memory card with box....


----------



## nmenon (Apr 13, 2010)

The 5530XM has a tad smaller screen at 2.9" with same res. It has stereo loudspeakers on the front panel. It lacks 3G and GPS but has WiFi. Further you also get a Nokia Music 100 songs download voucher. Depends on what you want. Compared to the 5233 it only has a smaller screen rest is better. But compared to the 5230 it depends on what you want, 3G or Wifi etc.


----------



## kwimp (Apr 14, 2010)

Is nokia 5233 have wifi????


----------



## harryneopotter (Apr 14, 2010)

kwimp said:


> Is nokia 5233 have wifi????



Nopes. it doesnt have Wifi


----------



## kelly (Apr 15, 2010)

I just downloaded 100 songs from ovi music...my frend take some songs via bluetooth to his phone....but those songs are not playing on his phone....Why????


----------



## saurabhpatel (Apr 16, 2010)

kelly said:


> I just downloaded 100 songs from ovi music...my frend take some songs via bluetooth to his phone....but those songs are not playing on his phone....Why????



haven't used ovi store (though i have free songs coupon) but could be DRM


----------



## ziha786 (Apr 16, 2010)

@ Kelly
Ovi music is DRM protected...so you cant play on multiple phones....


----------



## hardeepsingh12 (Apr 19, 2010)

Why my ovi store is not working....it just back to main menu when i click to open this....


----------



## nmenon (Apr 20, 2010)

hardeepsingh12 said:


> Why my ovi store is not working....it just back to main menu when i click to open this....


 
That is a strange issue. Try the software update option if you have free GPRS. Its Applications> Software Update. Or try visiting store.ovi.com from the browser. I never faced any such issues though my phone's Ovi Store app got stuck occasionally, if I tried to sign in, till I updated the phone's firmware and other software.


----------



## saurabhpatel (Apr 20, 2010)

i mostly use ovi store from firefox after changing the user agent to that of a phone.


----------



## hardeepsingh12 (Apr 20, 2010)

I just remove the ovi store from my phone and reinstall once again....then it will working perfectly....


----------



## donzeye (Apr 21, 2010)

hardeepsingh12 said:


> I just remove the ovi store from my phone and reinstall once again....then it will working perfectly....



Hey! how do you remove the ovi store client i am unable to remove my ovi store client....


----------



## hardeepsingh12 (Apr 22, 2010)

@ donzeye
its so simple you just go to application manager to uninstall any application from your phone...


----------



## Dr. James D'selva (Apr 22, 2010)

Today I have updated Nokia 5233 firmware from v.12.1.089 to firmware v.  12.1.092.

*Change log for v.12.1.092* 
- New Features
- Updated Applications
- Performance Improvements

To update the firmware download "nokia software updater" and follow the instructions.
The *v.12.1.092* Firmware size is 114 mb.

*Some improvement i can see after updating firmware*


 The menu display time has reduced
 Menu In and Out animations are more smoother than before.
 Phone has become fast
 Start up is bit fast.
 Earlier free memory used to be around 26 - 35 mb ,  now it is  between 40 - 57 mb


----------



## talwar (Apr 27, 2010)

I flashed works gr8 and fast .... But the only problem is not able to  hack it  with previous HelloOX... Any solutions


----------



## pawankhanna (Apr 28, 2010)

presently this firmware version is not hackable...so you can wait for some helloOX update...


----------



## talwar (Apr 29, 2010)

what are the option for updating firmware...unable to update through *#000#....


----------



## nmenon (Apr 29, 2010)

The best way is to use the Nokia Software Updater after connecting your phone to the computer with the Data Cable only in PC Suite mode. You'll need a broadband connection and have to ensure that the phone is fully charged and there are no interruptions in the process, which could damage the phone. The latest update is not OTA so the Software Updater is the only way to go.


----------



## talwar (Apr 30, 2010)

nmenon said:


> The best way is to use the Nokia Software Updater after connecting your phone to the computer with the Data Cable only in PC Suite mode. You'll need a broadband connection and have to ensure that the phone is fully charged and there are no interruptions in the process, which could damage the phone. The latest update is not OTA so the Software Updater is the only way to go.




I am trying to update but it asking me for sim card...is it important???


----------



## harryneopotter (Apr 30, 2010)

talwar said:


> I am trying to update but it asking me for sim card...is it important???



yup. sim card is needed.


----------



## rahul.007 (May 1, 2010)

hey guys, i am going to buy a cell by 15 may.... my budget is 7.5k(non-flexible).... i went to planet-m and they are selling 5233 for 6.5k and 5230 for 8.3k.... i wanna get 5230 but will it have a price cut in the coming fortnight???? he also showed me corby plus for 7.9k.... so the question is which one is better???? *5230 or corby plus*


----------



## ziha786 (May 3, 2010)

I'd say you go for the Nokia 5230.
The basic differences b/w Corby Plus and 5230 are :
* Corby has a capacitive (more responsive) touchscreen as compared to  the Nokia 5230's resistive.
* There are loads of applications for the Nokia 5230 as it runs Symbian  60 OS. Also there are no         additional themes for the Corby.
* 5230 has a bigger screen with higher resolution (3.2", 640*360 as  compared to 2.6")
* 5230 has dual LED flash with it's camera.
* Corby plus of course has slider qwerty keypad and some SNS apps.
Moreover, Nokia is a symbian phone so you can download apps from ovi store...also nokia 5230 has decent multimedia features.


----------



## harryneopotter (May 3, 2010)

ziha786 said:


> I'd say you go for the Nokia 5230.
> The basic differences b/w Corby Plus and 5230 are :
> * Corby has a capacitive (more responsive) touchscreen as compared to  the Nokia 5230's resistive.
> * There are loads of applications for the Nokia 5230 as it runs Symbian  60 OS. Also there are no         additional themes for the Corby.
> ...



Since when ???


----------



## PraKs (May 3, 2010)

Awww

When did 5230 got dual LED flash ????


----------



## rahul.007 (May 3, 2010)

i know it hasnt got flash.... maybe its his slip of tongue....


----------



## pawankhanna (May 4, 2010)

Nokia 5233 doesn't have flash...but still camera quality is good...


----------



## nmenon (May 6, 2010)

You can have a look at the review of the 5230 posted on page 2 of the Mobile monsters thread. The 5230 doesn't have flash but photographs in well lit conditions are quite good. The Corby's smaller screen and its relative lack of application support is a bit of a turn off, but it does have a physical qwerty which is useful if you message a lot and don't mind a slider form factor.


----------



## rahul.007 (May 6, 2010)

hey i was just browsing "the mobile store" site.... there they have mentioned *nokia 5232*.... it has same specs as that of 5230.... whats the difference in both????
i am asking this cauz they have quoted its price as rs 7.6k but 5230is being selled at rs 8.3k at planet m....


----------



## nmenon (May 6, 2010)

I didn't see any mention of the 5232 on Nokia's Indian site (www.nokia.co.in). The Mobile Store website does have some occassional glitches, could be that. I bought the 5230 at Rs. 8300/- from The Mobile Store in Cochin.


----------



## mohitsuri50 (May 7, 2010)

How to see flash advertising on my nokia 5233's web browser....


----------



## mrsam1999 (May 10, 2010)

KaranTh85 said:


> get 5233 if u dont want 3G....some bugs r removed in 5233 as compared to 5230


 
Hi,
    I am going to buy the 5230 or 5233 in 7 days !! can u please specify what bugs are removed from 5233 that the 5230 has ?


----------



## nmenon (May 12, 2010)

If you want the features like 3G and GPS you have to go with the 5230. If you don't need them then you can save some cash for the memory card and data cable and go for the 5233. Updating the software (i.e the firmware) on both will iron out bugs. As far as I can see there are no differences between my 3 month old 5230 and a brand new 5233 that my friend has. I updated my 5230's firmware to Version 20.0.05 (the latest update)


----------



## talwar (May 20, 2010)

Its nice to hear that nokia 5230 comes with car kit...its a nice kit  with this phone i just love when i see this kit at nokia store...
*zomgitscj.com/nokia-holder-easy-  ... ck-review/


----------



## rahul.007 (May 21, 2010)

brought my nokia 5230 today.... Rs.7,500 from hotspot.... Can anyone tell me how to use gpa without wasting money on gprs????


----------



## raksrules (May 21, 2010)

rahul.007 said:


> brought my nokia 5230 today.... Rs.7,500 from hotspot.... Can anyone tell me how to use gpa without wasting money on gprs????



5230 has an inbuilt GPS so your GPRS connection wont be used (except for a small initial moment when it connects to the positioning server).
You can use the OVI maps application (remember to load the maps for India, they are not preloaded).
I am also using Garmin XT app which has a voice navigation which helps me find my way in the city.
You can also use google maps which work really well, only thing is that it uses the GPRS/EDGE connection extensively to render the maps from their servers. I am not sure if an option of offline google maps exist or not :S


----------



## rahul.007 (May 21, 2010)

that means i will have to download ovi maps for india first?? And also do tell me an application to access office documents on my cell...


----------



## raksrules (May 21, 2010)

^^ Yes, you already have OVI maps application but you dont yet have the actual maps of India. To download that you can use PC suite app. Its around 103 MB in size and using PC suite app it will be painfully slow irrespective of your internet speed.
For office documents you can use quick office.


----------



## rahul.007 (May 21, 2010)

@rak007- thanx man.... You are a lifesaver....


----------



## Hitarth (May 21, 2010)

LG cookie pep and Nokia 5233 are also good


----------



## rahul.007 (May 21, 2010)

hey, can anyone mail me any office suite (freeware) for my nokia 5230.... 

my id:-



> rahul.pant007@yahoo.in



thank you guys....


----------



## rahul.007 (May 21, 2010)

and one more problem.... (sorry )

i am trying to download maps for india from my pc to cell through ovi suite.... everytime i try to download it, it says that your "*[DEVICE MEMORY CARD IS FULL.... YOU MAY TRY AGAIN AFTER FREEING SOME SPACE ON YOUR CARD*[/B] but i have 280mb free space on my memory card.... maps are of size 121mb.... i installed maps of japan (5mb) and they got installed easily.... please help....

---------- Post added at 07:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:43 PM ----------

hey the problem got solved by *formatting my memory card*.... 



> ^^ Yes, you already have OVI maps application but you dont yet have the actual maps of India. To download that you can use PC suite app. Its around 103 MB in size and using PC suite app it will be painfully slow irrespective of your internet speed.



you are again rite dude.... its just 121 mb and taking more than 1.5 hours.... > 

you r again rite man....


----------



## nmenon (May 21, 2010)

I downloaded the 103 MB map of India last week it took me only 20-25 min. I didn't find it to be slow, though it was slower than downloading from say Intel's or Nvidia's website. I use BSNL's DataOne with the Rs.250 pm 1GB limit plan.


----------



## raksrules (May 24, 2010)

Try to find the OVI India maps from some alternate location rather than downloading from the PC/Ovi suite. In that way you will be able to leverage your entire bandwidth for maps download without the bottleneck caused by the Ovi/PC suite. 

I guess you can try this for direct download of India OVI maps

~snipped~


----------



## rahul.007 (May 24, 2010)

i downloaded the maps on the same day through ovi suite.... although it took me around 3 hrs....

---------- Post added at 07:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:29 PM ----------

can you please tell me about any office software for my phone which is freeware???? if you have it then can you please mail it to me on my id????


----------



## raksrules (May 25, 2010)

I guess there is no freeware office software. The only one available i guess is quick office. I suggest you search on getjar.com to see if a lite version (freeware) is available or not there. It is also available in ovi store for 10 euros.
Btw you can get the software if you know where to look for


----------



## Nuxer (Jun 1, 2010)

Purchased Nokia 5230 - Rs.7500/-

Sales package contents


Nokia 5230
Nokia High Efficiency Charger (AC-8)
Nokia Battery (Bl-5J)
Nokia Stereo Headset (WH-102)
Plectrum Stylus CP-306
2GB Data Card
Connectivity Cable
Car Kit
User guide


----------



## MCDC (Jun 15, 2010)

bought 5230 3 days back..awesome pnone ...(rs 7500 )...wots a car kit? 


wot r the best applications to download for this fone...

recently i heard from my friend that this phn has stopped selling becoz it cant support 3G...is that true????????????


----------



## rahul.007 (Jun 15, 2010)

> recently i heard from my friend that this phn has stopped selling becoz it cant support 3G...is that true????????????



nope.... thats not true.... its cutting down the sales of 5230.....


----------



## desiibond (Jun 16, 2010)

rak007 said:


> I guess there is no freeware office software. The only one available i guess is quick office. I suggest you search on getjar.com to see if a lite version (freeware) is available or not there. It is also available in ovi store for 10 euros.
> Btw you can get the software if you know where to look for



just a thought. why would need office on phone anymore when MS office web edition is alive and kicking now


----------



## raksrules (Jun 16, 2010)

MCDC said:


> recently i heard from my friend that this phn has stopped selling becoz it cant support 3G...is that true????????????



Not true. I have used 3G on my 5230 and it works perfectly fine.


----------



## MCDC (Jun 17, 2010)

thank god!!!  that aint true...........
well i wantd to ask that  shud i update SW ???.....will it harm the phone in any way?????


----------



## rahul.007 (Jun 17, 2010)

> well i wantd to ask that shud i update SW ???.....will it harm the phone in any way?????



there is no harm in updating your cell.... i updated mine via ovi suite....


----------

